# DarwinPort vs Fink



## bertrand.serullaz (23 Mai 2005)

Je viens de lire la news sur DarwinPort, et découvre qu'il y a une alternative à Fink.
J'utilise (Fink/Fink Commander), DarwinPort peux m'apporter quoi en plus ou en mieux.. ?


----------



## geoffrey (23 Mai 2005)

Darwin Port est complementaire de Fink. Si tu ne trouve pas une appli via Fink, essaye Darwin Port et vice versa. Les deux sont tres bien (j'utilise les deux).


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Mai 2005)

Vous avez oublié pkgsrc de NetBSD: ça marche très bien sur macosx surtout avec le nouveau sytème de fichier HFSX.


----------



## geoffrey (24 Mai 2005)

Des applis a conseiller parmis les 5600 proposee par pkgsr ? (ca a effectivement l'air pas mal)


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Mai 2005)

Le temps de tout réinstaller sur mon iBook et mes DD externes et je t'en reparle


----------

